# When is the car seat REALLY too small?



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, everybody!

DS2 is 18 months but TINY. At his WBC yesterday, he weighed 20.5 lbs and measured 32 inches.

He is currently in a Graco Safe Seat infant bucket, which lists its height limit as 32 inches (he's still well below the weight limit of 30 lbs.) However, I JUST switched the straps to the top slot this week - and I think a lot of his height is in his legs.

I know the infant seat we had with DS1 (which was awful) said something specific about where the top of the baby's head could be for the seat to be safe, but this seat's booklet just lists the inch limit.

Can anyone tell me and/or give me a source for how to tell when DS2 has REALLY outgrown this seat?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

He has outgrown it when he exceeds the weight limit or has less than one inch between his head and the top of the shell of the seat...make sure you squish the padding and make sure it is the shell you are measuring. The height measurements are approximate.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'll check next time I put him in, but I don't think he's anywhere near less than an inch between the top of his head and the top of the shell.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yup, what she said. Evan was 24# and 32.5" at his 23 mos wbv and he had just outgrown the Safeseat then. Ilana only has about 2" left in it now and she's only 29" and 12 mos.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I checked and, eyeballing it, I'd say he has about an inch of room left. Yikes! I _loooove_ our Britax for DS1 and I want another one for DS2 and I do _not_ have $300 sitting around for a Boulevard . . .


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
I checked and, eyeballing it, I'd say he has about an inch of room left. Yikes! I _loooove_ our Britax for DS1 and I want another one for DS2 and I do _not_ have $300 sitting around for a Boulevard . . .

Start googling







There were some really good deals a month or so ago on some patterns.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There's the Fisher Price Safe Voyage which is made w/ Britax. It's missing a few features like the rfing tether and lockoffs, but is the same shell.


----------

